# STICKY: Addiction



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Dear Points of View, why oh why, oh why does this forum not have a STICKY warning of its dangerous addictive side effects?

I think the forum Admin and Moderators are totally irresponsible in their cavalier attitude with regard to this issue. 

I have just finished a long day by teaching, an evening class of First Aid to Jewish sixth form students in Manchester, driven home through the rain and no sooner have i walked in through my front door, I am logged on to EXPATFORUM.COM Spain to see why Valencia is so good, what problems there are with Internet in Ontinyent (even though I needed to Google the place) to find that Senija is a small village and Three in Spain is, thankfully only about mobile phone reception.

What a fantastic forum and a big thank you to all the stalwarts who take the time to answer the questions of us newbies (even though you have answered the same question 50 times before and we can't search the forum effectively) 

In just a short time i have learned so much and I am sure will continue to do so. 

Your efforts are much appreciated and when I finally arrive the first Beer, Coffee or Carajillo will be definitely on me


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EdofWigan said:


> Dear Points of View, why oh why, oh why does this forum not have a STICKY warning of its dangerous addictive side effects?
> 
> I think the forum Admin and Moderators are totally irresponsible in their cavalier attitude with regard to this issue.
> 
> ...


What's not to like about this post!!?


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

WoW ! 152 views and only 1 comment, that has to be a new Forum Record


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EdofWigan said:


> WoW ! 152 views and only 1 comment, that has to be a new Forum Record


8 likes though (so far )


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

OP is definitely incorrect and I speak from experience. I am home most of the day and only log onto the forum 30 or 40 times each day which proves it is not addictive...


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The forum is most definitely addictive , I log in every day , somtimes just read or like and sometimes comment if I have something useful to say. My moving posts I do update but they are for sharing and for me too , it has given me a fab record of our journey and I am using it to put together my blog. I thought I would lots of time for this in Spain but I appear to have rather a lot to do !


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

As a recently retired addiction counsellor, I am in prime position to offer some input here. But I'm not going to! 

Words 3 and 4 of my first sentence explain why


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess with addiction come issues re boundaries?


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I guess some, like a drunk Egyptian fisherman, are in De-Nile


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Cor, I haven't heard that one before


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

New routine,

Wake Up - Stretch - Yawn - Coffee n Toast - Review Forum - Fresh Coffee (as first went cold, while reading the forum) Shower n Shave.

You folk nearly made me late for work three times this week. Luck I have a smart phone
:doh:


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Do what we did. Retire. (Is there a smiley with a smug face?)

Never be late for work again!


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

I am working on it


----------

